# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Nailing into asbestos

## JackyIsobell

Hi there,
Question for Bloss who seems to be the asbestos expert. I am considering putting wood panels along the lower half of my passageway walls. The walls are asbestos and the wood panelling requires adhesive and small nails to hold it. Is this worth the asbestos risk (obviously taking the safety precautions listed in the sticky's on this thread)or should I look at painting it instead? Thanks

----------


## Bloss

> Hi there,
> Question for Bloss who seems to be the asbestos expert. I am considering putting wood panels along the lower half of my passageway walls. The walls are asbestos and the wood panelling requires adhesive and small nails to hold it. Is this worth the asbestos risk (obviously taking the safety precautions listed in the sticky's on this thread)or should I look at painting it instead? Thanks

  No 'expert', but know a bit I guess. It is virtually no risk using nails (assuming as you say you wear googles and mask etc) - the issue is more the type of nail needed to get through the asbestos without cracking it in a big way. Usually one would use fibre cement nails - usually 30mm x 2mm so they through to the timber frame behind, but they come with a flat head so are not suitable for panelling. 
But using a 'fast grab' contact adhesive can remove the need for nails altogether as the nails would really be only to hold in place until the adhesive cures.  Fast grabs stick faster so there is less 'working time ie: you need to be sure that your panels are lined up before you push them home against the glue, but that is a matter of taking care. So consumers will recognised Selleys Liquid Nails Fast Selleys Liquid Nails Fast - Water Based Construction Adhesive | Selleys Australia , but Fullers www.hbfuller.com.au@-@Max Bond Fast Gripâ¢,  Sika and others have similar products.

----------


## JackyIsobell

Thanks for that advice Bloss. I like the sound of using the adhesive only. Much appreciated.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

I want to see Bloss in googles .. is that what happens after the beers affect the judgement? 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

> I want to see Bloss in googles .. is that what happens after the beers affect the judgement? 
> Cheers

   :Roflmao:  fingers doing the walking . . .   :Redface:

----------

